# 2013 Lordstown Trip Picture/Video Thread



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

OK guys, I did you the favor of getting part of it up. I tried to take video going to the union hall, but the GoPro died shortly after and the video stopped. I did start with a full charge, so idk what happened. But, since it was short, it was only 11 minutes to upload, and y'all can use it as a preview of things to come:






Someone please let me know if it works


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> View attachment 14080


Cool picture... I bet everyone was wondering why there was so many Cruzes lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

*TECHNOSTALGIA LED TAILS

*


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 14083
View attachment 14082
View attachment 14084
View attachment 14085
View attachment 14086
View attachment 14087
View attachment 14088
View attachment 14089


Thanks to all who planned this great event!!!!

View attachment 14093
View attachment 14094


View attachment 14101
View attachment 14102
View attachment 14098


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Thanks to all who planned this great event!!!!


Hey Jeanne!
You figured out how to post pics lol!

It was great meeting you and your husband, we hope to see you again at the next meet!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

It was great meeting you and the rest of the gang also!!! Everyone was friendly and so proud of their rides!!!!!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*The fleet*

View attachment 14109
View attachment 14110
View attachment 14111
View attachment 14112


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Part 1 is ready! Please note I'm withholding my comments about the gravel truck...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Post your pictures and videos from the event here!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great video Jon! did you see how Eggs and I shot right thru the EZ Pass only lane? typical Ny'ers always in a rush! nice pics everyone! showed them all to my wife when I got home today! Kudos everyone!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol you can see me take off as soon as we got onto the highway; So that Jake could get some shots of Erik's whip.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Lol you can see me take off as soon as we got onto the highway; So that Jake could get some shots of Erik's whip.


I wondered what you were up to there.

I had a dream last night, no idea what about, but the only thing I can remember from it is the sound of your BOV. Over. And over.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice video Jon! Man, those truckers looked like they don't play around in Ohio, lol! I was nervous for you, haha! If Erik's Cruze was the black LTZ with the yellow tags (which I think it is); man is that a sharp looking cruze, especially when seen from the road!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice video Jon! Man, those truckers looked like they don't play around in Ohio, lol! I was nervous for you, haha! If Erik's Cruze was the black LTZ with the yellow tags (which I think it is); man is that a sharp looking cruze, especially when seen from the road!


That would be him!

Aside from wanting decent video, I didn't want anything to do with stone chips. I haven't noticed any though, so I think I got lucky this time.

I didn't realize they increased the speed limit on the OH turnpike since I was last on it- it used to be 65, now it's 70. I had more trucks pass me on the entire trip than I passed, by a significant margin. They don't have a 60 mph speed limit like here in MI, so they generally have the hammer down.

I lost AutumnCruzeRS for a little while on the trip home, and I was following one truck that was going slower. He must have been running early and wasn't in a hurry at all, lol. I finally passed him when I started questioning if I could hold 6th gear going up a hill, because I had slowed down to 48 already. It was fun to cruze at 55 though, can literally sit back and have the car practically auto pilot itself.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

FINALLY, part 2 is now up. Only took about seven hours to upload...


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im very jealous. What a sight it must have been to witness all these chevy's cruzin around together. I would have been emotional for my cruze finally getting to go back home after soo many miles to meet the men and women who bulit this car by hand.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im very jealous. What a sight it must have been to witness all these chevy's cruzin around together. I would have been emotional for my cruze finally getting to go back home after soo many miles to meet the men and women who bulit this car by hand.


It was an amazing time! I wish you were there too. I was the only Blue Topaz Metallic Eco 6mt there. It wouldve been nice to have another of the same color. I'm sure you saw mine in the video. Either way all the fellas are fantastic people and it was great to meet everyone!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> It was an amazing time! I wish you were there too. I was the only Blue Topaz Metallic Eco 6mt there. It wouldve been nice to have another of the same color. I'm sure you saw mine in the video. Either way all the fellas are fantastic people and it was great to meet everyone!



I find that very difficult to believe we have the best looking color ! I noticed the blue topaz eco right away.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a badass video Sunline Fan. Thanks for the video man. Its exciting to get the feeling for me to think I was there on the road with you guys. Wish I really was, but this still was a great feeling to me.I enjoyed your video. What was the whole point of stopping at the beginning and after you all went through the tolls?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

After MANY more hours thanI want to admit to, I have most edited and posted except for a few stragglers. I don't feel like copying over all the epic captions I wrote on FB, so ifyou are wondering what anything is, just ask.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That's a badass video Sunline Fan. Thanks for the video man. Its exciting to get the feeling for me to think I was there on the road with you guys. Wish I really was, but this still was a great feeling to me.I enjoyed your video. What was the whole point of stopping at the beginning and after you all went through the tolls?


Haha, because there were so many of us! When we started out, a few cars got stuck at the traffic light by the hotel, so we had to wait for a whole light cycle there. Then when we got to the ticket booth, even though we tried to disperse, it still took some time to get everyone through, so we all waited on the shoulder so we could travel as a group. Then when we got off, the toll booth was machine operated only and since only like two people had EzPass, everyone else had to wait in the one cash line. So when we finished, we all just gathered on the side there right after the toll booth because it literally took probably 10 minutes for the last car to get through. We all started getting out to take pics and just hung out for a little while. Then the last stop was because we weren't sure what entrance to go in, so Terry went back to talk with Andrei before we finally just went in that entrance there.

So all the stops were basically to help keep the group together.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah I only had a general idea of where the entrance was, google maps didnt really help too much lol. I told me we were at our destination right after we got off the toll. not too many signs actually telling you where each plant entrance is.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

glad ya all had a good time...I tried to tell yinz not to take the turnpike...LOL...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

grumpy said:


> glad ya all had a good time...I tried to tell yinz not to take the turnpike...LOL...


yeah i remember you telling us that . but when i put it in my GPS i totally forgot to check if it was i toll route or not.
that was my bad lol
But atleast we got some sick photos from it haha


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha, because there were so many of us! When we started out, a few cars got stuck at the traffic light by the hotel, so we had to wait for a whole light cycle there. Then when we got to the ticket booth, even though we tried to disperse, it still took some time to get everyone through, so we all waited on the shoulder so we could travel as a group. Then when we got off, the toll booth was machine operated only and since only like two people had EzPass, everyone else had to wait in the one cash line. So when we finished, we all just gathered on the side there right after the toll booth because it literally took probably 10 minutes for the last car to get through. We all started getting out to take pics and just hung out for a little while. Then the last stop was because we weren't sure what entrance to go in, so Terry went back to talk with Andrei before we finally just went in that entrance there.
> 
> So all the stops were basically to help keep the group together.


Oh I see. That makes sense...keep the wolf pack together lol. I wish I was there with all you. I had everything all settled to go, even my hotel room reserved at days inn, but like 2 weeks before the meet, I had to unfortunately drop my presence. It mainly boiled down to money since I was low on cash. I probably needed a couple hundred to come, but I didn't have that extra cash =[. Im hoping next year at tax time, ill put money back for the meet if it happens again next year. I would of been honored to visit GM because I was a GM ASEP student for auto here in iowa at my college and my goals were to work for GM on the factory floor. I would of gotten my ASE certification too. I would then be the youngest guy to be ASE certified around.=]. Enough about all that stuff lol. So I hear that you guys got souvenirs or something from GM????.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> yeah I only had a general idea of where the entrance was, google maps didnt really help too much lol. I told me we were at our destination right after we got off the toll. not too many signs actually telling you where each plant entrance is.


We would have missed the winning lady if we went in the front though!



chevycruze2012 said:


> Oh I see. That makes sense...keep the wolf pack together lol. I wish I was there with all you. I had everything all settled to go, even my hotel room reserved at days inn, but like 2 weeks before the meet, I had to unfortunately drop my presence. It mainly boiled down to money since I was low on cash. I probably needed a couple hundred to come, but I didn't have that extra cash =[. Im hoping next year at tax time, ill put money back for the meet if it happens again next year. I would of been honored to visit GM because I was a GM ASEP student for auto here in iowa at my college and my goals were to work for GM on the factory floor. I would of gotten my ASE certification too. I would then be the youngest guy to be ASE certified around.=]. Enough about all that stuff lol. So I hear that you guys got souvenirs or something from GM????.


Well, we were allowed to buy stuff from the store there. I bought a shirt and a travel mug. In terms of free stuff, they gave us a little info card on the diesel, and then I never saw where to put them nor was asked for my goggles/ear plugs/belt buckle cover, so I still have those.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> We would have missed the winning lady if we went in the front though!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we were allowed to buy stuff from the store there. I bought a shirt and a travel mug. In terms of free stuff, they gave us a little info card on the diesel, and then I never saw where to put them nor was asked for my goggles/ear plugs/belt buckle cover, so I still have those.


Well that's pretty cool =]. Id love to have something from gm to remember them by. Ohh wait I already do...My cruze =]=]. So how much of the cruze did you all get to see being built there? Was it from bare scrap metal or what =].


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

We saw everything from stamping flat sheet metal to the finished cars at they're first start up. Truly amazing stuff! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW...Anybody get good pics of most of the tour inside? I want to see these if possible to get more of an idea.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sure some will emerge. I really want to see jakes(?) pictures. We were supposed to ask before taking any but they started to look away so I know there are some pictures out there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming guys! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Andrei...So I hear there may be another plant tour in the making for next summer?? I hope so because im already planning my agenda. I am pissed now because my dad offered me the money this weekend to go to the tour and I told him it already happened last week...grrrr lol. Why doesn't anything ever work out for me =[.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Hey Andrei...So I hear there may be another plant tour in the making for next summer?? I hope so because im already planning my agenda. I am pissed now because my dad offered me the money this weekend to go to the tour and I told him it already happened last week...grrrr lol. Why doesn't anything ever work out for me =[.


Put it in a box and hide it for next year. I will definitely talk to Tom and get one set up because I know we will have more people that want to go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Great video Jon! did you see how Eggs and I shot right thru the EZ Pass only lane? typical Ny'ers always in a rush! nice pics everyone! showed them all to my wife when I got home today! Kudos everyone!


I assume u have EZ pass seeing as though u live in NY? Otherwise you'll be expecting a ticket in the mail.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely! Eggs and I both had EZ Pass! We totally got around the whole mess trying to get through the toll plaza!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Absolutely! Eggs and I both had EZ Pass! We totally got around the whole mess trying to get through the toll plaza!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Lol oh ok cool. Looked like fun hopefully I can make the next meet


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Put it in a box and hide it for next year. I will definitely talk to Tom and get one set up because I know we will have more people that want to go.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sounds good Andrei.......Did anyone at gm say when the diesels will be heading to dealerships? Im excited to see one. I will test drive one when they get to my dealership where I bought mine =].


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Sounds good Andrei.......Did anyone at gm say when the diesels will be heading to dealerships? Im excited to see one. I will test drive one when they get to my dealership where I bought mine =].


They are on back order already they are making 4500 a year IIRC and they alredy have 9000+ orders and they will be on the coasts first (east coast and west coast) for now then they will make there way to all dealerships i cant wait till a 6mt.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info H3ELLON3ARTH.........I kinda have a good idea how the process goes there to build the cruze because there was a few videos on youtube posted from gm on how they made it. It was pretty cool =].


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pics guys. Looks like it was a good turn out and pretty good time.

Where's the modded Cruzes?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is something i haven't seen on here yet Xtremes System.





Forgot one big peice of info he was down one 18 subwoofer when this was taken.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Nice pics guys. Looks like it was a good turn out and pretty good time.
> 
> Where's the modded Cruzes?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Look at clumps second pic.

2nd from the left is terrys modded 2011 5th and 6th from the left is mine and justin's modded 2012 8th from the left is ryans and one of the most modded cruzes still runniong stock turbo and is still running good.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice pics guys. Looks like it was a good turn out and pretty good time.
> 
> Where's the modded Cruzes?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Define modded. Because most of them are modded to some degree.



XtremeAaron said:


> We saw everything from stamping flat sheet metal to the finished cars at they're first start up. Truly amazing stuff!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The only thing we didn't see was the paint shop due to sterile conditions. I did hear that the metallic in BGM is actually in the clearcoat, not in the paint.

We didn't get to see the cars actually driven off the line, so the start up/test was the last stop.

My pictures were just of the group, even though some cars may be in the background. I did my best to prevent any employee faces from getting in (except the tour guide) at their request. Gotta stay on good terms if I ever want a career at GM...

I want to see Kristina's pics, as she was the official photographer for the tour and pretty much stuck by Tom. I did too for a short time, but I moved closer in hopes of hearing the tour guide, which only really worked if he was right by me.

If you want more pictures of how the car is built, see Andrei's tour thread from the first time he toured Lordstown: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...99-chevy-cruze-gm-powertrain-inside-look.html


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Define modded. Because most of them are modded to some degree.


Yea good point I figured he meant performance wise.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Here is something i haven't seen on here yet Xtremes System.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found this video on youtube. This any of you guys that made it to Lordstown or maybe just another cruzetalk member? If not, what do you guys think of this person's set up? 

1 18" Fi SP4 Fully Loaded in Chevy Cruze demo! - YouTube


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Found this video on youtube. This any of you guys that made it to Lordstown or maybe just another cruzetalk member? If not, what do you guys think of this person's set up?
> 
> 1 18" Fi SP4 Fully Loaded in Chevy Cruze demo! - YouTube
> 
> 1 18" Fi SP4 Fully Loaded in Chevy Cruze demo! - YouTube


i doubt he is. if i had that i would defiantly post it. i asked him if he was joined.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Found this video on youtube. This any of you guys that made it to Lordstown or maybe just another cruzetalk member? If not, what do you guys think of this person's set up?
> 
> 1 18" Fi SP4 Fully Loaded in Chevy Cruze demo! - YouTube
> 
> 1 18" Fi SP4 Fully Loaded in Chevy Cruze demo! - YouTube


I'm not an audio person, so I just have to ask why. My stock base system shakes the rear view mirror as it is!

(ok, I'll admit it, I did have me some Selena at like 20 something volume on the way to Lordstown which did just that...)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i doubt he is. if i had that i would defiantly post it. i asked him if he was joined.


Haha, no doubt! Cool, always good to get more members!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its like modding the performance once you start you want to be the fastest in this case loudest lol mine wont be that bad thankfully.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Here is something i haven't seen on here yet Xtremes System.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice! Yeah man, I ripped the terminal for the tinsel lead in half on the passenger sub. Don't ask me how, lol. Basically, imagine the sysem is 2x as loud when both subs are working.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jake Andrew Imaging All Rights Reserved.

Go check out my Facebook for full res images.

Thanks for having me come along with you guys, it was a lot of fun 

-Jacob Balakier


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

There are a few more but it's saying that I've exceeded the quota or something like that. I'll try to get them up later.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

All Rights Reserved.

Here are some more B)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woohoo! I made it into the photo session!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So what about posters I think I might take a compilation with the major group photo we took at lunch.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So what about posters I think I might take a compilation with the major group photo we took at lunch.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Haha, I just mentioned that same thing to Jon and Justin an hour ago. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Woohoo! I made it into the photo session!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Haha me too! That last set has quite a few shots of my engine bay and car.

Sweet!

It was awesome finally meeting every I talk to over the internet. It's a huge difference to be able to put faces with names now lol.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

All in all what an amazing time this was! Cannot wait for next year!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Tell me what you guys think of using this as the poster. The color is off but that's because it's optimized for print.
The actual poster size would be 16x24


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd say loose the bottom boarder (not dissing America) just looks out of place.
I'd say throw some lettering in the unused space in the tree line.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Alright, so what about something like this? Once again the actual size is 16x24, and ignore the "off" color.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Jnoobs said:


> Alright, so what about something like this? Once again the actual size is 16x24, and ignore the "off" color.


I like this one much better.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pics but, I don't see any pics of the Bodyshop. The assembly side always gets all the glory....


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

If we all agree that this poster is a good one to get printed, then you guys should get in contact with either me (Jake) via facebook or through Justin. I would need your shipping address as well as the payment. The cost is going to be $27 and they're 16x24. That covers the printing cost and the shipping cost as well as the packaging. Also, if you'd like a personalized print of any other shot you guys saw, or if you'd like me to send the actual files to you (Erik) I can do it for a reasonable additional cost. Looking forward to hearing from some of you 

-Jake


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Great job!*

You are really talented and did such a nice job on all the photos from our meet. Question - are you going to allow payment for the poster via Paypal? Thanks!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> You are really talented and did such a nice job on all the photos from our meet. Question - are you going to allow payment for the poster via Paypal? Thanks!


Yes! That is actually my preferred method of payment!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody got any more photos and/or videos from the meet to share? 

"We want more, we want more, like you really like it, you want more" hahaha!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody got any more photos and/or videos from the meet to share?
> 
> "We want more, we want more, like you really like it, you want more" hahaha!


Yep we want more...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody got any more photos and/or videos from the meet to share?
> 
> "We want more, we want more, like you really like it, you want more" hahaha!


I have average quality pics from my Droid X:








































XtremeRevolution and H3LL0N3ARTH helping me out with my new system.
I believe TeCollins1 was underneath the car at the time of this pic (putting cld tiles underneath)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I have average quality pics from my Droid X:
> 
> View attachment 14361
> View attachment 14362
> ...


Nice pics.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Nice pics.



Thanks, here is a few more extras that didn't make my initial posting. 









































That's everything I have. I was too busy having so much fun and enjoying my time over there that I forgot to take a lot of pics.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Thanks, here is a few more extras that didn't make my initial posting.
> 
> View attachment 14368
> View attachment 14369
> ...


Thanks for the pics.

Do you have any pics of the Cruze in different stages of production?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for putting up more pics EcoDave! They are really nice pics! I can't believe you were holding out on us with these, lol! 

It doesn't look like you guys had any Summit White Cruzes that made the meet?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the Cruze in different stages of production?


We technically weren't allowed to take pictures inside the plant, so what we have of the group is what we have. Andrei's thread from last year when he took his private tour probably has the best pictorial view of the car production since he had direct permission to take what he did.

Kristina probably took the most inside the plant during the group tour. Andrei, will you be posting those?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave I'm glad you have those extra pictures! Nicely done!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> It doesn't look like you guys had any Summit White Cruzes that made the meet?


There was not a single Summit White Cruze.

I think it broke down like this:

Black Granite Metallic - 5
Silver Ice Metallic - 3
Victory Red - 2
Autumn Metallic - 2
Gold Mist Metallic - 1
Blue Granite Metallic - 1 
Blue Topaz Metallic - 1
Crystal Red Tintcoat - 1
Ice Blue Metallic - 1
Taupe Gray Metallic - 1


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has posted photos! 

I would have brought my SLR, but I didn't think we would be allowed to take photos inside the plant. As it worked out I'm glad I didn't, because I would have been busy taking pictures instead of enjoying the tour. I have had that problem in the past - spending more time documenting an experience instead of EXPERIENCING the experience. 

And if there are any more out there, please keep 'em coming!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


>


When you guys snap this shot? Wish I knew about it I wouldve tried to be there too.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

That was Saturday early Afternoon, Right after we ate brunch at Denny's (XR+Wife, H3LL, and me)


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> If we all agree that this poster is a good one to get printed, then you guys should get in contact with either me (Jake) via facebook or through Justin. I would need your shipping address as well as the payment. The cost is going to be $27 and they're 16x24. That covers the printing cost and the shipping cost as well as the packaging. Also, if you'd like a personalized print of any other shot you guys saw, or if you'd like me to send the actual files to you (Erik) I can do it for a reasonable additional cost. Looking forward to hearing from some of you
> 
> -Jake


 Jnoobs - has the poster that was shown been decided upon? Is Jake taking orders now? If so, is it best to send you a private message to get his Paypal address? Thanks!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Jnoobs - has the poster that was shown been decided upon? Is Jake taking orders now? If so, is it best to send you a private message to get his Paypal address? Thanks!


Yes he is taking orders, i believe he will be making a thread about it when it's all set to be printed. Shoot me a PM and continue to loo out for a thread about it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like serious fun. 

I'd like to make it next year but it's over 500 miles away. 

Who got the award for furthest traveled?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Looks like serious fun.
> 
> I'd like to make it next year but it's over 500 miles away.
> 
> Who got the award for furthest traveled?


HellOnEarth did. He traveled up from Amarillo Texas


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Are we having a meet in 2014? I wanna make it, but I gotta put in for vacation by the end of this year.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Monath said:


> Are we having a meet in 2014? I wanna make it, but I gotta put in for vacation by the end of this year.


Yes, but I don't believe plans will start until November. Starting it too early last year caused too many people on the list who backed out or just mysteriously disappeared. Let Andrei know if there's a specific date you need to know by though and maybe he can take it into account.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yes, but I don't believe plans will start until November. Starting it too early last year caused too many people on the list who backed out or just mysteriously disappeared. Let Andrei know if there's a specific date you need to know by though and maybe he can take it into account.


Thanks, no real set date for it, just sooner the better so my girlfriend and I can both get the same days off since we work together. I will keep watch for a thread in regards of a 2014 meet.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Any word on the dates?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You bet your ass I'll be at the next meet. T shirts this year?  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> You bet your ass I'll be at the next meet. T shirts this year?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


$254.75 for 30 already looked them up.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I can get a much better deal than that! With time to design plan and get them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I can get a much better deal than that! With time to design plan and get them.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sweet maybe make a tshirt design thread.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

They better lock down that 30th anniversary poster that's in the lobby at the assembly plant. I might be too tempted to grab it this time. LOL


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I can get a much better deal than that! With time to design plan and get them.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Better get on that then, because it's happening.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm down for a t-shirt lol.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So when is the next meeting happening?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> So when is the next meeting happening?


Sign up now before it's too late. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...h-annual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-2016-a.html


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Long time ago....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh the good ole days


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Long time ago....


What year was this?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> What year was this?


These are from 2013 but I found some from other years... It was nice to do these trips!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> These are from 2013 but I found some from other years... It was nice to do these trips!


Yes I totally agree. I went the two years prior to the St Louis trip, but did not go to St Louis one.


----------

